# St Thomas car ferry.... use or not?



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I read taking a car ferry is basically a bad idea over to St. John. We are renting a car and planned to take it over St. John originally but sounds like the car ferry may not be such a good idea and taking taxis would be better. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences on this?

Thanks.


----------



## legalfee (Feb 20, 2011)

No problem at all. You back your car onto the ferry and pay the lady $50 for the round trip when she comes around (give her a tip). The roads are actually much better in St John.


----------



## CAK1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Used the car ferry for the 1st time this year thanks to a Tugger suggestion.  It was great and plan to do it every visit from now on.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 21, 2011)

We used the car ferry from St. Thomas - St. John - St. Thomas on Christmas Day and returned New Years Day and no problems.  We had 6 people in two vehicles and it worked great for us.  We purchase a round trip ticket so we had to be sure on the return trip to take the same Ferry or on that took the return ticket.  You do have to drive to Red Hook for the car ferries on St. Thomas and it uses a different Harbor in St. John, but neither was an issue.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 21, 2011)

We used it last year with no problems and plan on using it a month from now when we're there. Also, we dont buy the round trip as it limits your options(but does save a couple bucks).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 for car barge


----------



## OCsun (Feb 23, 2011)

We always rent a car on St. Thomas - then take the car ferry to St. John.  We do most of our grocery shopping on St. Thomas before we go to St. John.  The prices are cheaper and the stores have a better selection on St. Thomas.

There are three different car ferry proprietors, therefore buying a round trip ticket, could mean waiting for the same car ferry you came over to St. John on. . . when another ferry is available to load and leave.  The round trip ticket will save you about $2-$3 each way.  Just make sure you know the schedule of the barge you bought the round trip ticket with.

The car ferry is a special adventure which you will enjoy!  Pam


----------



## Numismatist (Feb 23, 2011)

Car Ferry - no problem!  Lots of fun as well, nice ride.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 24, 2011)

Related question - for renting a 4WD (4Door, hardtop, good brakes, AC, and locks on doors...) on STT and taking to STJ - which rental companies do people recommend?

We used Dependable last year (2Door, 4WD, soft top, no back window -> mosquitoes... never again) and found them okay (but our vehicle sucked...) - any other suggestions/alternatives?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Feb 24, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> Related question - for renting a 4WD (4Door, hardtop, good brakes, AC, and locks on doors...) on STT and taking to STJ - which rental companies do people recommend?
> 
> We used Dependable last year (2Door, 4WD, soft top, no back window -> mosquitoes... never again) and found them okay (but our vehicle sucked...) - any other suggestions/alternatives?



We use Discount Car Rental. Rented a Jeep Liberty last year and a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited(4x4 4door) this year. $496 for the week(March 2011).


----------



## WINSLOW (Feb 24, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> Related question - for renting a 4WD (4Door, hardtop, good brakes, AC, and locks on doors...) on STT and taking to STJ - which rental companies do people recommend?
> 
> We used Dependable last year (2Door, 4WD, soft top, no back window -> mosquitoes... never again) and found them okay (but our vehicle sucked...) - any other suggestions/alternatives?




We've used Hertz, Budget and Thrifty, the cars are dinged and/or dented, but not too bad and all the companies logged all the damage before hand.  

I think most of the rental cars on the island are somewhat damaged, we've rented 6 different times and have yet to get a car without some type of damage, but all have had good brakes so far (thankfully) and a back window. 

Budget & Thrifty have had the best rates for us, but one (I think Thrifty) is off-site and you have to call them to come pick you up, it's right across from the Airport, so not far, but still alittle of a pain


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the info on the car ferries. I never thought about the option of not buying a roundtrip ticket thus not being limited to use only one of them... that is something for us to keep in mind. We like having options.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 6, 2011)

We just booked a unit on St. John at Sunset Ridge Villas for July.  We've never been to St. John and wish to rent a vehicle.  Can anyone share what our best options are for car rentals?  I've read where some companies, like Budget, have cars at STT and allow the cars to be put on the ferry.  Is this adviseable over actually renting on St. John?  We were also hoping to use a discount via Costco, but I'm not sure if this is possible from that website.  I know that we must also take into account our flights off the islands when thinking about using the ferry.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 6, 2011)

hajjah said:


> We just booked a unit on St. John at *Sunset Ridge Villas for July.  *We've never been to St. John and wish to rent a vehicle.  Can anyone share what our best options are for car rentals?  I've read where some companies, like Budget, have cars at STT and allow the cars to be put on the ferry.  Is this adviseable over actually renting on St. John?  We were also hoping to use a discount via Costco, but I'm not sure if this is possible from that website.  I know that we must also take into account our flights off the islands when thinking about using the ferry.  Thanks in advance for your help.


You MUST rent a 4 wheel drive -this resort is WAAAAYYYYY up a very windy, steep 'hill'  that a regular car would have difficulty getting to.
Beautiful view when you get up there so worth the ride.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for this heads up regarding the 4 wheel drive.  I have my reservations about this booking, but a dear friend convinced me to keep the unit.  She may end up being the driver during our entire stay.


----------



## Tia (Mar 7, 2011)

Just returned and drove myself for the first time after years of being a passenger, driving on the left was much easier then I had ever thought! Backed on to the car barge to go to STJ one day as stay on STT, no problem there either!


----------



## hajjah (Mar 8, 2011)

Which vehicle and rental agency would you recommend?  How early do you leave the resort in St. John to get the vehicle back on the barge and over to STT?  I'm still working on our flights.  Do the barges all charge the same rates?


----------



## Tia (Mar 8, 2011)

The rates vary a few dollars, one charged $30 and another $25 one way, but worth my time to not wait. I rented from Avis at the Seaplane location and returned it to the airport no extra cost.


----------



## legalfee (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a link to the schedules and fares. We took Boystons and didn't have to wait going or coming.

http://www.vinow.com/general_usvi/interisland_ferry/#St. John Car Barge: Red Hook to Cruz Bay


----------



## hajjah (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone used any of the ferries to go to the any of the BVI's? Not bringing the car there but trying to decide it it's a better way to go to see those islands to save money avoiding booking via a chartered boat or tour.


----------



## jimmyjoe1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I will be traveling in a group of 6 to St. John and will probably rent a car that will accomodate a group this size.  How do I get everyone AND luggage to my destination in St. John?  It may be impossible for the car to accomodate both the luggage as well as the passengers.


----------



## Tia (Mar 15, 2011)

Not done this but sounds like someone is going to need to take a taxi and ride with some luggage to the ferry either downtown or Redhook.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.vinow.com/general_usvi/interisland_ferry/


----------



## billymach4 (May 27, 2014)

*Car Ferry from Red Hook. Need an update.*

I see this thread has not been updated in a few years. So I want to check in again regarding the Ferry from Red Hook to STJ.

We have sea legs and I understand the seas can be rough during the voyage.

1) Renting from Avis and understand they will permit me to take the car to STJ.

2) What is the deal with the Car Barge/Ferry. Many reports say you have to back in. Read on Trip Advisor some horror stories about the dock/ship crew yelling and screaming while guiding you to back on to the boat. 

Is there a preferred Boat Captain/operator?

3) Buy a round trip. Some recommend yes save a few bucks. Others say no just take the next boat that is returning to STT from STJ not worth the savings. 

4) My wife is not a good passenger or fan of rough bouncy roads. She is so nervous now about being a passenger that I just let her drive most of the time to avoid her screaming at me when I drive. So she will be driving the rental car.

5) The beginning of the YouTube has footage of what looks like a freight ship with cars and trucks in rough seas. Is this the type of boat that ferry's the cars to STJ? 

http://youtu.be/jR5xtpjwjmM?t=43s


----------



## GrayFal (May 27, 2014)

#5 - Yup!

The Marriott runs a ferry trip right from the resort to STJ - last I checked the price was $35 pp R/T. Of course you will also need to use taxis on STJ so it would be cheaper to use the car ferry.

We drive the car to Red Hook, park and take the people ferry - we have driven on STJ in the past and prefer not to do it again :ignore:

We have no problem driving in NYC


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2014)

Yes we have to back onto the ferry, and yes - they have yelled at me (for my own good). And I don't care. The trip across is short - if the seas were too rough (rare) - they would not cross.
Don't overthink it - 10000s of people do this.  People who do not have complaints do not generally write reviews. 
Our rides across on the car barge have been great - smooth with great views.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 28, 2014)

Please don't worry about it. We just did this and it was totally fine.  Not rough at all. You can sit in your car or get out and go upstairs.  Get one way so you don't have to wait on your specific barge to get back.  My husband is about as uptight-tightly wound as they come.  He's loving the trip and is having an excellent time.  We did not have anyone yell at us, the lady at the little snack shop even gave me a coke because I just had a $10 bill and she was running low on small bills.  It is soooo worth it to have your own car to go at your own pace   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex (May 28, 2014)

David, aren't you the one who always recommends Amalie car rental on STT?


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> Please don't worry about it. We just did this and it was totally fine.  Not rough at all. You can sit in your car or get out and go upstairs.  Get one way so you don't have to wait on your specific barge to get back.  My husband is about as uptight-tightly wound as they come.  He's loving the trip and is having an excellent time.  We did not have anyone yell at us, the lady at the little snack shop even gave me a coke because I just had a $10 bill and she was running low on small bills.  It is soooo worth it to have your own car to go at your own pace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



^^^^ exactly ^^^^


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> David, aren't you the one who always recommends Amalie car rental on STT?



That is correct - we happily use Amalie (and plan to again for our upcoming trip next week). I will pay the premium for the car condition and their friendly efficient service. And recommend to like-minded folks.
Did you think otherwise?


----------



## hefleycatz (May 28, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> David, aren't you the one who always recommends Amalie car rental on STT?



Great recommendation !   Amy and her husband are great.  Plus the fact it's a brand new jeep with less than 1000 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tia (May 30, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzZjCLma8_o  check it out for yourself here. Driving on STJ easy pretty easy, parking in Cruz Bay can be hard to find. So we take the people ferry if staying in Cruz Bay, but the car ferry is wanting to tour the island.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2014)

Tia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzZjCLma8_o  check it out for yourself here. Driving on STJ easy pretty easy, parking in Cruz Bay can be hard to find. So we take the people ferry if staying in Cruz Bay, but the car ferry is wanting to tour the island.



Excellent video - this is exactly the typical experience - and you can now see why they yell if you have issues with backing onto the car barge.  btw - the car barge does not go to Cruz Bay - it goes to Enighed Pond which is between Cruz Bay and Great Cruz Bay (where WSJ is located) - very close by.


----------

